#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό, πρότυπα έντυπα & σχέδια, από μηχανικούς, για μηχανικούς >  > > >  >  >  Οικίς﻿: Εφαρμογή διαχείρισης  τακτοποίησης αυθαιρέτων (Ν.4495/2017)
